# Solved: Internet Security Warning when starting MS Outlook



## PCBuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had MS Outlook working fine on both my desktop & notebook PCs. I recently re-installed Windows 7 on my desktop and now, every time I start MS Outlook, I get an 'Internet Security Warning' saying that 'The server you are connected to is using a security certificate that cannot be verified. The target principal name is incorrect.' I click on 'View Certificate' and install it using the Certificate Import Wizard and it reports that the import was successful. But the Internet Security Warning still shows up when I re-load Outlook.
I have contacted my ISP but they cannot find a reason for it. I have Norton Internet Security and I contacted them and they said it is the pop/smtp settings for my ISP account that are not working. But these are the same settings that I used before on this PC and also the same settings that I am using on my Notebook on which I do not have the problem.
Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in Advance for your help. And thanks for your help on previous issues
Richard


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That usually comes up if you have a mail server entered that doesn't match your authentication or port settings. Who is your email provider?


----------



## PCBuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

My email provider is Bell - the same folks as before I did the re-build and the same as for my Notebook.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

See here: http://support.bell.ca/Internet/Email/How-to-use-Bell-Mail?step=3#displayStep
Make sure you are using the correct mail servers, ports, authentication, and SSL settings.


----------



## PCBuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, Triple6, we've fixed it:up: I (more carefully this time) went through the settings given on the Bell web page and noticed that I had a 'dot' following the incoming mail server pophm.sympatico.ca. I have looked at those settings many time before but did not notice the extra 'dot' till I carefully stepped through the settings.
Thanks for your wonderful help!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad you got it fixed :up:


----------

